# Version 5010



## tduncan756 (Aug 22, 2011)

Has anyone heard that Version 5010, that goes into effect in January,will require surgical cpt codes in addition to the anesthesia cpt codes on all billed claims? Is this true?

Tracie Duncan
Tricoastal Healthcare Billing and Management
9263 Medical Plaza Dr., Ste B
Charleston, SC  29406-7112
(843) 576-6168


----------



## tcleveland363 (Jan 19, 2012)

I found some info on the ASA website  

http://www.asahq.org/For-Members/Ad...a-Claims-Under-5010-Transaction-Code-Set.aspx

Can you tell me if the billing by time units has changed?  I heard that we need to report the actual minutes, not increments of minutes.


----------

